# Whiskey



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I took a bunch today trying to capture his red coming back in and I got a 
good one. So, he's not sick. He's just marble-y!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

